# Four Feet in Heaven



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

Your favorite chair is vacant now
No eager purrs to greet me
No softly padded paws to run
ecstatically to meet me

No coaxing rubs, no plaintive cry
will say it's time for feeding
I've put away your bowl and all
The things you won't be needing

But I will miss you little friend
For I could never measure
The happiness you brought me
The comfort and the pleasure

And since God put you here to share
In earthly joy and sorrow
I'm sure there'll be a place for you
In Heaven's bright tomorrow

Kathy-by Alice Chase


----------

